# NGD: Pomegranate Tiger Martin Andres Signature



## pomegranatetigerfish (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey guys I'm new here and this is basically my first post, I wanted to show you the guitar that Claudio Rustignoli from Rusti Guitars made me. I'm loving the way it turned out. 

Here are the specs on her:

25.5" scale
Basswood body + Flamed Koa Carved top
Wenge + Bubinga neck
Wenge fretboard
Bare Knuckle Pickups Nailbomb (bridge) + Painkiller (neck)
ABM 5300 tremolo.
Sperzel Locking Tuners

On to the pics!

























































I'll be shooting a video in the next few day. I'll post it for you guys ASAP.


----------



## sheener19 (Apr 29, 2014)

AWW YEAH!


----------



## asher (Apr 29, 2014)

WOW!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 29, 2014)

Big fan of that shape!


----------



## MrHelloGuitar (Apr 29, 2014)

As in the band Pomegrenate Tiger? Love your stuff! Rusti makes crazy geets, I can expect no less than perfection here. HNGD!


----------



## Overtone (Apr 29, 2014)

Welcome! Many fans of the s/t here, myself included. Nice NGD!


----------



## narad (Apr 29, 2014)

I dig. More importantly your music is great!


----------



## stevexc (Apr 29, 2014)

Dang, that's classy. Reminiscent of a BC Rich Eagle in the best way. I dig the fade on the pattern.


----------



## Defrost (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow! I'm liking the upper fret acces on that!


----------



## lewstherin006 (Apr 29, 2014)

Congrats bro that thing is smoking!


----------



## ceiling_fan (Apr 29, 2014)

Ooh that neck!!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Apr 29, 2014)

Not sure you'll be able to get to the 24th fret there . I kid, love it! And most importantly, your music is friggin' awesome! What's PT up to currently?? And welcome to the forum!!!! Always nice to have the artists themselves participating on the boards!


----------



## max3000 (Apr 29, 2014)

I just discovered Pomegranate Tiger about a month ago and I think you guys are fantastic! Awesome axe!


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 29, 2014)

Welcome to SSO and HNGD! Gorgeous axe.


----------



## Convictional (Apr 29, 2014)

Damn sexy. I love rusti's stuff. It's very "natural" looking.


----------



## ikarus (Apr 29, 2014)

HNGD!

I can't wait for my Rusti guitar to be finished.


----------



## gunch (Apr 29, 2014)

That's really cool


----------



## bouVIP (Apr 29, 2014)

That body shape is awesome! Really nice guitar overall too!


----------



## Ramburger (Apr 30, 2014)

Happy NGD! I hope you're playing this at the show on Friday.


----------



## tallikaz (Apr 30, 2014)

Cool axe, man...Happy NGD!


----------



## AyrtonS (Apr 30, 2014)

That's awesome! I remember my first time hearing your band... I instantly bought the album! Happy NGD, it looks beautiful!


----------



## eugeneelgr (May 1, 2014)

Defrost said:


> Wow! I'm liking the upper fret acces on that!



+1. Insane upper fret access, yet the shape remains aesthetically pleasing. I'm thinking though, since you play in classical position, that lower horn might throw the guitar off balance and might not be as stable. I'm guessing the neck may dip downwards. I may be completely wrong though. That trem looks really comfy as well.

Do you get a clanking sound when doing bends/vibrato when you have locked the tremol-no?


----------



## SeventhSlinger (May 1, 2014)

Beautiful guitar, awesome shape and everything, but that selector switch?


----------



## leonardo7 (May 1, 2014)

I cant wait to see that video with it. Its absolutely amazing


----------



## PBGas (May 1, 2014)

A very unique and beautiful guitar. Congrats!


----------



## SkyIllusion (May 2, 2014)

I remember seeing postings on his facebook of this body shape and I was immediately excited. I love that you decided on a dark top with gold hardware. I had my Carvin built the same way and it looks so Classy and Elegant.

HNGD!


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 3, 2014)

Looks and sounds huge in person, too. Really want to see more Rusti guitars in the future. HNGD Martin!


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (May 4, 2014)

I really like how shapes from the album artwork are used for the shape of this guitar. Very creative.


----------



## pomegranatetigerfish (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the love everyone!
Yes I'm very happy with this thing so far... no complaints whatsoever. 
Definitely recommend Claudio to anyone looking great craftsmanship! 



eugeneelgr said:


> +1. Insane upper fret access, yet the shape remains aesthetically pleasing. I'm thinking though, since you play in classical position, that lower horn might throw the guitar off balance and might not be as stable. I'm guessing the neck may dip downwards. I may be completely wrong though. That trem looks really comfy as well.
> 
> Do you get a clanking sound when doing bends/vibrato when you have locked the tremol-no?



Actually it sits really nice on the leg. The small bottom horn just barely digs into the leg but I don't find it uncomfortable at all, even after a long time of using it. Probably cause it is so light. If anything I find it almost locks it in a bit tighter into position cause the sharper point very slightly digs into the leg, and it moves less if that makes sense.

and nope! don't get any clanking.



SeventhSlinger said:


> Beautiful guitar, awesome shape and everything, but that selector switch?



Yea, I thought it might be cool to have the switch there cause I use it quite a bit, and rather than having to reach back for it all the time like you would on most guitars its right under my hand. I can get to it much faster in this position.


----------



## sheener19 (May 13, 2014)

Hey guys, here's a video featuring Martin and I playing our customs. Check it out!


----------



## Convictional (May 13, 2014)

sheener19 said:


> Hey guys, here's a video featuring Martin and I playing our customs. Check it out!




Holy crap that guitar looks like it plays like butter.  How does it compare to the JPs?



Also props for doing a playthrough in Windsor's L&M


----------



## Sleazy_D (May 14, 2014)

Damn I just wanna skeet all over that neck.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (May 14, 2014)

sheener19 said:


> Hey guys, here's a video featuring Martin and I playing our customs. Check it out!



Awesome! Love the backdrops for you guys' playthroughs!

And of course the music, playing, and guitars aren't half bad either....


----------



## groverj3 (May 14, 2014)

sheener19 said:


> Hey guys, here's a video featuring Martin and I playing our customs. Check it out!




Watched this last night. Love the playing. It looks like a great playing axe! Keep up the good work guys, I can't get enough shreddy progressive instrumental stuff these days!


----------



## narad (May 14, 2014)

I love the Rusti...but next to that RGA...tough choices!


----------



## stevexc (May 14, 2014)

narad said:


> I love the Rusti...but next to that RGA...tough choices!



whynotboth.jpeg

I'm with you, they're both cool looking guitars. The Rusti is a little more unique, though!


----------



## narad (May 14, 2014)

stevexc said:


> whynotboth.jpeg



Gladly!


----------



## pomegranatetigerfish (May 29, 2014)

Hey Guys!

So here's another video with the Rusti custom.
Series of lesson videos I'm putting out. Thanks for watching.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (May 30, 2014)

pomegranatetigerfish said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> So here's another video with the Rusti custom.
> Series of lesson videos I'm putting out. Thanks for watching.




Thanks Martin! I can always use new warm-up exercises!

Tell Matt to get some pics and give us the dirt on his new guitar!


----------



## eugeneelgr (Jun 6, 2014)

https://www.prsguitars.com/privatestock/gallery/dweezil.php

Was surfing today and saw dweezil's prs. Same vein of design i believe. I think its an elegant shape though, ergonomic yet beautiful and not overly "alien".


----------



## bifftannen (Jun 6, 2014)

Happy NGD...that top....


----------



## ricknasty1985 (Jun 8, 2014)

Dude, amazing guitar and yeah... Always into new practice excersizes, big thanks!


----------



## absolutorigin (Jun 8, 2014)

Man, this thing is all kinds of awesome!


----------

